
The rise of meatless meat, explained - sethbannon
https://www.vox.com/2019/5/28/18626859/meatless-meat-explained-vegan-impossible-burger
======
ohiovr
If I read bynd financials right their cost of production isn't greatly
different to meat packing companies. Hormel's cost of production is only a
little worse, yet they have been profitable for a very long time and no profit
as of yet with bynd. Though that can be expected at this stage. I just find it
dissapointing that so called plant based "meat" isn't naturally a vastly less
expensive product.

Indeed the cost of complete proteins found in chicken, eggs, and dairy is
really hard to beat. Concentrated protein is helpful for a diet requiring
fewer calories to acheive. Chickens make complete protein more cost
efficiently than engineers cooking up plants.

